# humane .. ? or just stupid .. ?



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

My friend has a DY880 Multi - Pump by Daisy ...it shoots 715 fps with pellets in .177 cal...If he hits squirrels in the head between the eyes and ear from a range of 8 yds. and less shots....will his kills be humane...????

dont yall think the beeman laser pellets will be good for his gun? or the gamo rapters cause they will increase speed?


----------



## ambientflier (Feb 9, 2007)

At that range you could probably throw the pellet at the squirrel and kill it instantly. Yeah, I'd say that a headshot at 8 yards and 750fps is more than humane. Doubt that it matters what pellet you use.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

have him got to the http://www.predatorpellets.com/testimonials.htm


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You and your buddy do realise how close that 8 yards is?

But to answer your question, yes it will do the job.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hmmm... you have the distance measured to eight yards... that sounds like the distance from a window to a backyard fence?


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I wouldn't know. I prefer to hunt with a .22 (rifle) but also use a 20 guage shotgun.


----------



## HERSHEY_VOLS_22 (Sep 5, 2006)

Head shots with squirrels from that gun are effective at about 15 maybe 20 yds


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I use my pellet gun shooting 700fps on rabbits and squirrels up to 15 yards in my back yard. A well placed shot (head or neck) will easily take them down.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

weasle, do you live in town or in the country?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Town. Why?


----------



## deredden (Mar 27, 2007)

why does everyone care how humane it is to kill an animal? back in the day the romans would kill people for fun and we regard them as the greatest civilization of the ancient world. now the u.s. is the greatest civilization of the modern world and we are afraid we might hurt a little bunny or squirrel? who cares! lets just go hunting for the thrill of the hunt and just enjoy ourselves. we dont need to be so politically correct all the time.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

probably penetration is more inportant than expansion with a low powered airgun so I would use raptors or some lite sharp pellets like daisy sharps they are made of hard lead so they deform less and penetrate further


----------

